
VicoVR. Have anyone checked that out? - good_man
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vicovr-full-body-tracking-vr-3d-gaming-system#/
======
good_man
It's a full body motion sensor like Kinect, but it works with any mobile VR or
GearVR

